# check out the new 6x12



## Bluebiller (Sep 17, 2004)

This is a 6x 12 that we converted for goose hunting. The spread consist of 18 full bodies,12 super carry-lite shells,48 hand painted reg. carry-lite shells,15 silos,and 12 full body mallard shells. 3 fold up field blinds and one homemade ground blind. We can still walk dowm the middle of the trailer and have room in the front for whatever. We started using it for the early season and it really worked great. I got a lot of ideas from the goose forum. Let me know what you guy's think.......Ed








































































first time posting pictures,email me if you want a close up of something[/u][/url]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The trailer looks great... You did a great job!


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW very clean and well put together trailer. Looks like allot of thinking and smarts went into it. GREAT JOB


----------



## Bluebiller (Sep 17, 2004)

Can you tell that the son in law is a plumber? He put in 3 10 hour days plus several hours after work. When everthing is bunniged down-nothing moves. This is the best way that I have found to keep paint on the carry-lites. I don't use sox on the flocked heads- I tie a shop rag around each one instead-gives it more of a cushion in case it should rub on something. WE also field tested it by going over a plowed field with a guy inside to see what would happen. Nothing moves. Lights work off the battery as well as the truck and recieves a truck charge. I am going to add a 100ft. extension cord with a 12 volt rv light and shield. Then I can just pull it out if needed. The tractor lights are all floods. When you need light.You, want all you can get. We carry the generator as a back up for our goose/deer camp in case of a break down. The power line is 1/2 mile away. All exterior aluminum has been clear coated except the polished stuff and that is waxed. The wheels and hubs are also clear coated. We know what happens to exposed aluminum. It doesn't show but in the upper rear right corner there is a covered junction box for all outside lights and each is fussed, Inside the side door on the left is a switch for each light and each light has a switch under the inside light mount. The power feed lines are located inside the pipes under the roof that holds the decoy bags and each is fussed behind the on board battery. The charger is mounted to the battery box. On the outside, there is a power IN box. Inside the trailer there are 2 4 plug outlets. The charger is pluged into one outlet. To charge, we just plug into the generator. THE LIGHTS DO NOT LAST VARY LONG ON THE BATTERY POWER. The battery is a big deep cycle.......we keep the truck running.....WE park the trailer in a good spot in camp inorder to use the outside trailer lights for what ever. Putting gas in the gererator AT Midnight! After looking at the pictures if You Guy's have some Ideas to try.....let me know.......thanks for the kind words..Ed


----------



## Bluebiller (Sep 17, 2004)

tried to show the pictures that you emailed about,but it say's file exceeds the limit. I'm new at posting pictures,What is that all about? just email me and I will send you the inside roof and bunniged pics.......Ed


----------

